# God Reveals Your Future Husband To You...



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 18, 2012)

Now what ?

Over a year ago the Lord revealed my "future husband" to me; I didn't give the intel too much of a second thought. About a month ago he brought that intel back to my rememberance; I acknowledged it, but decided against saying anything about it to anyone. Surprisingly, later that week someone provided confirmation (unbeknowst to them) that this gentleman would be my husband & also addressed concerns I had regarding being with him that I'd only expressed to the Lord.

Although the confirmation was exciting, I'm at a loss for what to do with the information now & it's starting to make me a little uncomfortable. 

This man is a good friend, we work in ministry together, I love him in Christ, but I don't really see us together in a romantic sense & being around him is starting to spurn anxiety. Knowing & not knowing (as some prophecies are conditional upon free will & such) is bugging me. At this point I almost wish I didn't know because I have no idea how to proceed. Part of me wants to run & refute the word, the pther part of me wants to become sappy & attached. 


Next time someone tells me they've been given a word for me, but I'm not ready to receive it I will take their word for it.

Any advice/input/suggestions on how to proceed & how to chill out ??

TIA !


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Nov 18, 2012)

I would say continue to pray and seek God's will about the situation and then wait. . .

Journal about what you think God is saying to you.  Over the summer I heard some "crazy" things that I thought was coming from God.  I just wrote them down and kept right on moving.  Occasionally they come back to my mind but I don't dwellon them.  If it was truly from God, them it will happen.  Period.  Sometimes God will talk to us about a future promise and then make us wait for a long time (hello Abraham?!?!).  You won't know until he approaches you or ends up marrying someone else.

It is possible that you're hearing your own voice.  The fact that you don't see this guy like that makes me think it's less likely coming from you (i.e. you saw this man and decided he would be the one) but it's still possible. . .

If it is truly God's voice, then He will also reveal it to the man.  The beautiful thing is you don't have to do anything.  Don't approach him.  Don't ask him out.  Don't ask him if he heard from God about you.  Like you said, "chill."  Only time will tell if it really was from God.  One more thing: keep this revelation to yourself and fight the urge to share it.  Be like Mary and "ponder it in your heart."  Good luck and God bless!


----------



## auparavant (Nov 18, 2012)

Incredible!  Take one day at a time. Don't see him as the future wedding date.  Don't think about how he doesn't give you the gushy feelings of love.  Proceed and develop a friendship with him.  Just get to know him but don't push. Just keep doing what you are doing in your ministry.  G-d can take it there.


----------



## cyrealla (Nov 18, 2012)

.................


----------



## Shiks (Nov 18, 2012)

I think you should just chill. Read Heather Lindsey's blog.....she has a somewhat similar experience.


----------



## momi (Nov 18, 2012)

There were at least two other women and a hopeful mother in law that claimed God showed them my husband was "their" husband.  One mother went out and purchased a ring and gave it to him... hoping he would give it to their daughter.

Continue about The Lord's business... if it truly was a word from  him no further action will be needed on your end.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 18, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> *I would say continue to pray and seek God's will about the situation and then wait. . .*



After posting this thread I could no longer ignore the fact that this situation is really bugging me so I went into prayer about it & God gave me peace. I was anxiety free until I walked into church & he proceeded to compliment me on everything from my hair, makeup, dress to my shoes; on one hand I was flattered, on the other hand I was wondering how he noticed all that in the three minutes I'd been in the sanctuary LOL !

In any case, I will not be making any moves or attempting to bait him; he's my friend & I'm fine if that's all we ever remain. The waiting will be a challenge though, I don't much like surprises or uncertainty & with this being a novel experience for me it's intimidating.



auparavant said:


> Incredible! *Take one day at a time. Don't see him as the future wedding date. *Don't think about how he doesn't give you the gushy feelings of love. *Proceed and develop a friendship with him. *Just get to know him but don't push. Just keep doing what you are doing in your ministry. *G-d can take it there.



I plan to && thank you for the tip regarding not seeing him as a future wedding date; focusing in too hard will not only lead me to overanylyzing all the reasons we can/can't be together, it'll drive a wedge into our friendship.



cyrealla said:


> How does this man react to you? Has he ever expressed romantic interest (subtle or not so subtle) in the past?



Him & I are good friends && he treats me as such. He has expressed interest in subtle ways in the past (moreso recently), but I've never read much into his comments/questions, behaviors or body language; I've taken most things people would label as flirting as friendliness because I wasn't checking for him, didn't think he was checking for me & assumed that since he's generally open about many other things that he'd just spill the beans if he wanted to pursue me. 



Shiks said:


> I think you should just chill. Read Heather Lindsey's blog.....she has a somewhat similar experience.



Do you have a link? I'll google this in the meantime.



momi said:


> There were at least two other women and a hopeful mother in law that claimed God showed them my husband was "their" husband. *One mother went out and purchased a ring and gave it to him... hoping he would give it to their daughter.
> 
> Continue about The Lord's business... if it truly was a word from *him no further action will be needed on your end.



Thank you. Feeling the need to act is purely the result of my uncertainty; I've never been in this spot before so I was wondering if there was a certain response pattern I should have adapted & then in knowing I wasn't to chase, pursue or drop hints I was terribly confused as to why God would tell me this then & bring it back now.

I'm working on making a mental note of the prophecy (+ confirmation) & moving on; there's no need to fret over something I can't control. Prayerfully it gets easier soon.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Nov 18, 2012)

Just wait, but don't let other people's bad experiences cause you to write it off - God does speak regarding our future spouses. Don't allow yourself to get all mushy feeling about him, just give your future husband (whoever he may be) to God and hold the whole thing with open hands.

You said you got confirmation - great! The guy should also be getting the same thing and if so God will make sure it happens.

I know this couple who just recently got married. They were just friends for a long time and God spoke to both of them so they began "courting" and within weeks were engaged. It looked so random to everyone else, but God had been speaking to them. They didn't do anything beforehand without a go from God and they are so right for each other. I think that's the best confirmation, I don't believe God will put you with anyone who isn't right for you.


----------



## remnant (Nov 18, 2012)

Shiks said:


> I think you should just chill. Read Heather Lindsey's blog.....she has a somewhat similar experience.


 
http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.fr/2012/10/the-lord-told-me-he-was-one.html


----------



## Sarophina (Nov 18, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Just wait, but don't let other people's bad experiences cause you to write it off - God does speak regarding our future spouses. Don't allow yourself to get all mushy feeling about him, just give your future husband (whoever he may be) to God and hold the whole thing with open hands.
> 
> You said you got confirmation - great! The guy should also be getting the same thing and if so God will make sure it happens.
> 
> I know this couple who just recently got married. They were just friends for a long time and God spoke to both of them so they began "courting" and within weeks were engaged. It looked so random to everyone else, but God had been speaking to them. They didn't do anything beforehand without a go from God and they are so right for each other. I think that's the best confirmation, I don't believe God will put you with anyone who isn't right for you.



I think DaiseeDay is on point in her response. I cosign what she said.
God still does speak to people and can def. show you, your future spouse. If he says,in all our ways acknowledge him and he will direct our paths. Of course, he will direct us in the most important decision we will make in this life, who to marry. The fact that its not something you we're feeling, is an even greater sign. Then you know its not your fleshly feelings. Just continue to treat him as a brother and God will do the rest.

Oh and please come back to sure share your marriage testimony


----------



## auparavant (Nov 18, 2012)

G-d ordains both the good and bad in our lives.  He knows what will happen ahead of time and sometimes, there develops a bad situation and you are still in His hands (I'm not talking about making a stupid decision).  It's rather akin to those who lead good lives and ask for His blessings and He gives them a thorn of disease in their sides that takes their lives.  He knows all.  For those who know my story...He had a purpose.  I knew of the beginning and the end.  He knew of the children long ago and had fashioned a name that ended up having more meaning than we could fathom at the time.


However,  before I married my husband, I was joking with another single friend over the men we'll marry and I said the most curious thing.  I said, "I'll marry a man named "X(very unique surname and famous)" from "Z" and some other things.  Looking at that, it would have been next to impossible given the fact that then, there were very few of his people in my area.  Lo and behold, I make a split minute decision to accompany a group of friends into town and I meet him.  When I saw him, I knew immediately.  He knew the same.  I'm not saying things were perfect from there on...but there was a purpose and reason for our union.  Whether it be for good or bad, sometimes it is ordained.  I should have waited a bit longer in that decision...we married too soon.  Four beautiful children.  He passed away in a tragic circumstance in March.  Years ago, after the birth of our first child, I had a very horrid dream and knew he wouldn't live long.  I begged G-d to preserve him.  He did, until I could stand on my own.  

G-d is certainly capable of directing us.  This thread has given me greater purpose in this endeavor to remarry.  I know he can speak to me and direct me on when to act.  So many good posts in this thread!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 18, 2012)

*How do you get confirmation/revelation about a husband? serious question here... *


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 18, 2012)

DaiseeDay said:


> Just wait, but don't let other people's bad experiences cause you to write it off - God does speak regarding our future spouses. Don't allow yourself to get all mushy feeling about him, just give your future husband (whoever he may be) to God and hold the whole thing with open hands.
> 
> You said you got confirmation - great! The guy should also be getting the same thing and if so God will make sure it happens.
> 
> I know this couple who just recently got married. They were just friends for a long time and God spoke to both of them so they began "courting" and within weeks were engaged. It looked so random to everyone else, but God had been speaking to them. They didn't do anything beforehand without a go from God and they are so right for each other. I think that's the best confirmation, I don't believe God will put you with anyone who isn't right for you.



I've been careful not to broadcast my predicament to family or friends (LHCF aside ) because I don't want my mind to become befuddled with opinions & pressure that would cause a deviation from the will of God; it's tough because I love my fam & extended fam, but many of them are meddlesome & I don't want drama or to become disillusioned because they lack faith.

In regards to the mushiness, I am terribly emotional so I've gotta keep tight reigns on all these feelings. I will say that I'm more excited about the prospect of God sending me the mate that I will go forth with in ministry, the man that he's created just for me, to compliment & to complete...etc than I am with getting with this guy. Now don't get me wrong, he's awesome, but the "who" is becoming alot less important than the fact that I'm potentially preparing to enter another phase of life that God has pre-ordained & he's sending someone for me to share that time with. Whatever will be, will be. Knowing there are no hard & fast rules on how to proceed other than waiting for God's plan to unfold is becoming comforting.



Sarophina said:


> I think DaiseeDay is on point in her response. I cosign what she said.
> God still does speak to people and can def. show you, your future spouse. If he says,in all our ways acknowledge him and he will direct our paths. Of course, he will direct us in the most important decision we will make in this life, who to marry. The fact that its not something you we're feeling, is an even greater sign. Then you know its not your fleshly feelings. Just continue to treat him as a brother and God will do the rest.
> 
> Oh and please come back to sure share your marriage testimony



If there is anything to tell in the future I will be sure to spill the tea ! & just as a mini-update, I asked the Holy Spirit why this bomb was dropped on me && he told me it was so I would stop being pre-occupied with getting older & being single & taking forever to be united with my future mate & getting married late then not trying for children until I was bound to have fertility issues, so on & so forth. He told me that as I took care of the Lord's business, that he would take care of mine  I don't often come out of prayer feeling embarassed, but I think I may have been blushing a bit. How silly of me to think the Lord wouldn't address concern I had (even ones I consciously try to ignore).



auparavant said:


> G-d ordains both the good and bad in our lives.  He knows what will happen ahead of time and sometimes, there develops a bad situation and you are still in His hands (I'm not talking about making a stupid decision).  It's rather akin to those who lead good lives and ask for His blessings and He gives them a thorn of disease in their sides that takes their lives.  He knows all.  For those who know my story...He had a purpose.  I knew of the beginning and the end.  He knew of the children long ago and had fashioned a name that ended up having more meaning than we could fathom at the time.
> 
> 
> However,  before I married my husband, I was joking with another single friend over the men we'll marry and I said the most curious thing.  I said, "I'll marry a man named "X(very unique surname and famous)" from "Z" and some other things.  Looking at that, it would have been next to impossible given the fact that then, there were very few of his people in my area.  Lo and behold, I make a split minute decision to accompany a group of friends into town and I meet him.  When I saw him, I knew immediately.  He knew the same.  I'm not saying things were perfect from there on...but there was a purpose and reason for our union.  Whether it be for good or bad, sometimes it is ordained.  I should have waited a bit longer in that decision...we married too soon.  Four beautiful children.  He passed away in a tragic circumstance in March.  Years ago, after the birth of our first child, I had a very horrid dream and knew he wouldn't live long.  I begged G-d to preserve him.  He did, until I could stand on my own.
> ...



I'm so sorry for you loss, but I'm ever so grateful that you're able to share your story & that you recognize God's purpose behind your circumstances. I pray that God keeps the eyes & ears or your understanding open so as he sends you signs & dreams & visions you're well aware on how & when to move as well as when to be still. I pray that he heals your heart from any pain or frustration that would try to creep in & that as you focus on him, do his work & remain in his will that he blesses you greatly for your obedience. I pray that his desires for you become your desires & you receive all that he has for you in life & in your mate. & it is so, in Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 18, 2012)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> *How do you get confirmation/revelation about a husband? serious question here... *



Short answer: Pray

Long answer...below


In my case, the Holy Spirit told me initially which is how the revelation was provided. 

I was in service, one of the Bishop's in our organization began praying for people & the man who has been revealed to be my future husband went up for prayer. As the Bishop prophesied he began speaking about this man's future wife & all the endeavors they would complete together, etc. There was a check in my spirit, but I brushed it off & started thinking up all the women it could be & then just as plain as day the Holy Spirit said no, it's you.

Now at the time, me & this fellow had a hi & bye type of relationship so despite knowing what I heard I ignored it.

Fast forward to a month ago, this guy is one of my best friends. The Holy Spirit brings back to my remembrance the first time he told me this man would be my husband & tells me again; despite how we went from being barely acquaintances to busom buddies I still  brushed it off, because of a bunch ot things (ex: being afraid of dating someone from my church because if things don't work it could cause awkwardness, etc).  

Fast forward a week & I find myself in an unexpected conversation within which I'm being told by a loved one that the personage of my husband has been revealed to them, but I'm not ready to receive the intel. Of course I prod & lo & behold it's him. Then they go on to dispel all the concerns I had about even potentially having a future with him & the ONLY person I  went to with thosee concerns was the Lord.

I know that was semi-longwinded, but I figured I'd share my experience then express that if you want to know something that only the Lord knows, ask him (Matthew 7:7-8) then be careful to listen for the answer. Once you receive your answer make sure it lines up with the word of God. (ex: If you're asking the Lord who your husband is & you believe the Lord says BillyBob is to be your husband, but BillyBob is happily married to SallyAnn, you may want to reconsider the source). If the answer lines up with the Bible then wait for the manifestation & don't grow weary. Also, if two or three people come & give you a word that lines up with or is the word you received yourself that's confirmation & you can ask God for it, but other than that you can't force it to come.

HTH !


----------



## disgtgyal (Nov 19, 2012)

remnant said:
			
		

> http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.fr/2012/10/the-lord-told-me-he-was-one.html



Thank you posting the link to this blog, I am definitely being blessed by it

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## auparavant (Nov 19, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I'm so sorry for you loss, but I'm ever so grateful that you're able to share your story & that you recognize God's purpose behind your circumstances. I pray that God keeps the eyes & ears or your understanding open so as he sends you signs & dreams & visions you're well aware on how & when to move as well as when to be still. I pray that he heals your heart from any pain or frustration that would try to creep in & that as you focus on him, do his work & remain in his will that he blesses you greatly for your obedience. I pray that his desires for you become your desires & you receive all that he has for you in life & in your mate. & it is so, in Jesus name, Amen.







Thank you so very much.  One reason I shared so much about it was that we divorced before his death.  He tried coming back, too.  Well, sigh, it was all for the best, I guess.  

I love this thread because so many things bring me back to those days.  And on another note, about confirmation and considering the source, the enemy is certainly active.  There is someone I know and there was a confirmation of sorts he would be my second husband.  Um, I don't think so...home dude is married and has a little baby.  I don't know where that "confirmation" came from.  I pushed it very, VERY far away from me.    You know how the enemy can get you messed up.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 19, 2012)

auparavant said:


> Thank you so very much.  One reason I shared so much about it was that we divorced before his death.  He tried coming back, too.  Well, sigh, it was all for the best, I guess.
> 
> I love this thread because so many things bring me back to those days.  And on another note, about confirmation and considering the source, the enemy is certainly active.  There is someone I know and there was a confirmation of sorts he would be my second husband.  Um, I don't think so...home dude is married and has a little baby.  I don't know where that "confirmation" came from.  I pushed it very, VERY far away from me.    You know how the enemy can get you messed up.



No problem my dear  ! & I'm glad you didn't receive that confirmation; God doesn't operate in confusion & he most certainly won't give you someone that belongs to someone else , but he enemy is good at disguising mess as the real thing so you gotta stay vigilant.


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 19, 2012)

if so many of us could be so lucky to have such a wonderful revelation


----------



## LongTimeComing (Nov 19, 2012)

Be anxious for nothing, but instead present it to God. And leave it there. 

It will be just fine DivineNapps1728 , just stay focused on God to ride you through this wave.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 19, 2012)

blqlady said:


> if so many of us could be so lucky to have such a wonderful revelation



Meh...lol.  I'm grateful for the revelation now because I understand why it came forth, but it wasn't easy to receive initially. I interact with him regularly & it put a temporary damper on our interactions as my nerves were going haywire.



msdr said:


> Be anxious for nothing, but instead present it to God. And leave it there.
> 
> It will be just fine DivineNapps1728 , just stay focused on God to ride you through this wave.



I will dear, thank you . I now know that it's not necessary me to do anything special in response to the revelation & I have peace


----------



## Iammoney (Nov 19, 2012)

divine I understand what you are saying but going around in the dark is one thing but being shown a light at the end of the tunnel is awesome. Count it is as a blessing and ask God to guide you and cast your cares to Him


----------



## momi (Nov 19, 2012)

remnant said:
			
		

> http://heatherllindsey.blogspot.fr/2012/10/the-lord-told-me-he-was-one.html



Thanks for the link... What a sweet story of courtship The Lord's way.


----------



## sweetvi (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah her blogs are amazing. I notice that her husband took the role as a Leader very seriously and courted her god's way!!!  I pray that we have a revival of more men that will be like that


----------

